# Frozen battery??



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I was wondering if it is possible for a battery in my quad to freeze. My quad wouldnt start so i pulled the battery out to charge it and it seems to be frozen i ddint think that was possible with the acids and other stuff inside. if it freezes do i need a new battery? i planned on usin the quad for ice fishing this weekend.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

They will freeze if they are left out in the cold dead. After they freeze they are junk. Time for a new battery.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

ESOX said:


> They will freeze if they are left out in the cold dead. After they freeze they are junk. Time for a new battery.


  Just like your car batteries will freeze too. The batteries are filled with acid and water. Eventually the acid gets weak and the water will freeze. Just this last week I had one in my truck freeze and crack wide open. Not fun at all.


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

I had the same problem. I bought a new battery and a battery tender. The tender I plug in everyday. It keeps the battery fully charged--no more dead battery.
Good Luck


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes a battery tender is a good 30 dollar investment for your toys. If you have quads, motorcycles, boats, pwc's, snowmobiles with electric start, lawn mowers, garden tractors, or anything else that is a seasonal item that has electric start or a battery a battery tender is a good investment.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> Yes a battery tender is a good 30 dollar investment for your toys. If you have quads, motorcycles, boats, pwc's, snowmobiles with electric start, lawn mowers, garden tractors, or anything else that is a seasonal item that has electric start or a battery a battery tender is a good investment.



Absolutely!! Buy a battery tender now and use it! Will eliminate headaches, especially this time of year!


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> Absolutely!! Buy a battery tender now and use it! Will eliminate headaches, especially this time of year!


where would you get one and any special brand you'd recomend? i have a polaris sportsman 500ho 2001...thanks.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

sadworld said:


> where would you get one and any special brand you'd recomend? i have a polaris sportsman 500ho 2001...thanks.


You can get them at walmart, miejers, or any autoparts store. Just look for a battery tender, not a battery charger. Right now Murrays discount autoparts has them on sale for 30 bucks. You put a pig tail wire harness on your battery connections and then you run the end of that harness to somewhere easily reached. I recommend getting into your air box so it stays dry and clean. Then when your done riding you just plug that wire harness into the battery tender and plug the tender in. They are universal so there is no special one for a specific type of machine. They just keep the battery fresh, and fully charge, which then makes the battery last longer.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> Yes a battery tender is a good 30 dollar investment for your toys. If you have quads, motorcycles, boats, pwc's, snowmobiles with electric start, lawn mowers, garden tractors, or anything else that is a seasonal item that has electric start or a battery a battery tender is a good investment.


 They really are worth the money. I have one tending my bike battery as I type. Those batteries really don't like cold and sitting forever .


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I too am a Battery Tender fan....I have a unit on my boat and I have the Battery Tender Jr. which I swap between my lawn tractor and my quad...no more dead batteries and they last a ton longer when they are taken care of.


----------

